# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  kardiolog Andrzej Przybylski

## helena michalska

Czy ktoś może mi pomóc - gdzie przyjmuje prywatnie Pan Dr Andrzej Przybylski specjalista kardiolog od ICD ? Kiedyś pracował na ul. Widok a teraz?

----------

